# Kindle won't turn on! Help!



## Reija (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi my name is Reija and I am new to Kindle Boards. My Kindle was given to me by my husband last Christmas and I absolutely love it (most of the time anyway). But today it would not turn on and this has happened more than once in the last 7 months. It's fully charged I know because I used it yesterday. I really don't know what to do in these situations. I have it plugged in right now and it still won't turn on. In the past if I go away and leave it for awhile when I return to check on it it has turned it's self on. When it does this it seems to have to go through a download process of some sort. And when I finally get to the book I was reading it won't go back to where I was when I turned it off. At this point I have to search through the book to find my place. For this reason I have started using bookmarks every time I shut it down. 
Is there a problem with the machine or am I doing something really wrong? I'm hoping by joining this forum maybe someone else has had the same problem at some point. Thank you


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Reija-

I've moved this to Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting where I think you'll get a better response!

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It sounds to me as though the battery has fully discharged - despite it seeming to be charged the day before - and the Kindle has switched itself off. When that happens you would normally have to leave it plugged in for a while before you can switch it on - which is what you say has happened. Then what seems to be a download process is just the Kindle checking what's on there and populating the list on it's Home Screen. If it switched itself off while your book was open - rather than after you'd moved to the Home Screen - then it won't have saved your place in the book.

If it _is_ the battery there are several reasons why it could be happening. One is that you have books which are corrupt and constantly indexing, or you have wireless switched on and the wi-fi or 3G signal is weak, meaning the Kindle is constantly trying to connect. Of course, it could just be a faulty battery though if it only happens intermittently, that's unlikely.

To test if any books are still indexing, from the Home Screen do a search for a nonsense word like jkvxq then when the results come up (and it shouldn't find anything!) see if it lists any books as being unable to be searched as they're still indexing. If you haven't downloaded anything in the previous few hours, there really shouldn't be anything listed. If there is, delete that book from your Kindle and redownload it and then after a while, check again to see if it's indexed.


----------



## Reija (Jul 23, 2011)

Linjeakel, thank you for the input. I ran the search like you suggested and it came up with nothing so I'll assuming indexing isn't the problem. I checked FAQ's after sending my inquiry and it was suggest for a Kindle freeze a hard boot so I tried while it was plugged in and it went right to charging. I left it for a couple of hours and it's working just fine. What I don't understand is how it could lose a full charge overnight. Am I turning it off wrong?-I hold the switch off until the screen goes blank. Thanks again for the help. This problem has been bugging me ever since I got it. I'm reluctant to call tech support-forums are always better.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

As far as turning the Kindle off is concerned you are doing it right - but why are you turning it off at all? The Kindle doesn't need to be turned off unless you intend not to use it for a week or two. Just let it go to sleep - or put it to sleep with a quick slide of the switch. In two years I haven't turned off any of my Kindles and that's what Amazon recommends - it uses more power to keep turning it off and on again than it does to leave it asleep.

If you're turning it off completely when you're not using it, then it can't be an indexing or bad signal problem. Try just letting it sleep whenever you're not using it and see if the same problem happens - you should just need a quick flick of the switch to wake it.

As far as calling Kindle Customer Service is concerned - most people here have had a positive experience with them and find them very helpful. Just make sure it's Kindle CS you're calling and not the main Amazon one. You can find the details in the FAQs thread.


----------

